# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  الترددات الجديدة لقنا ة الجزيرة سابقا

## mohamed73

*Nilesat 7° W*     * Arabsat (Badr6) 26.0°E*    *Es'hail 1, 25.5° E*

----------

